# If i have a 400W HPS ballace and a 250W Bulb am i still using 400W?



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 24, 2008)

that's sounds like trouble...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

A 250 watt bulb will only put out 250 watts no matter how big of a ballast you put it in. I was under the assumption that you can't mix and match bulbs and ballasts. Sounds like a fire hazard to me my friend. Take care and *be safe.*


----------



## milehigh (Apr 24, 2008)

wwweeeeeewwwwwwwwww wwwweweewwwwwwww hhhhoooooonnnnkkkkk hhhhooooonnnnkkkk is the sound the fire truck makes on the way to your house....


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2008)

Your bulb "should" match your ballast, for safety if nothing else...


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Yea no big bond fires


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just checking, thats what i was scared off...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Definitely get the right bulb for the ballast. Better to be safe than sorry. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GreenMan74 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah about the best case there would be the bulb burning out quickly, but if not my guess would be the socket or socket wires would start melting and/or burning.  You're still pumping 400 watts and it has to go somewhere.  Very dangerous.
   But a 400 bulb is nice and cheap, waaaaay brighter than 250, time to visit your friendly neighborhood hydro shop.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 25, 2008)

just pick up a 400 hps at lowes or homedepot.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> just pick up a 400 hps at lowes or homedepot.


I've not seen 400 in "my" local HD, but I hear different areas stock different items.
  Still, any electrical supply outlet will carry them, and reasonably prived too. Under $40 for my last one.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 25, 2008)

HICK
 i got super hps from hortilux , u use regular Hps ?? and the same results at end ??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 25, 2008)

See the thing is my 400 burnt out after a week, so i called the manufacturer and they are sending a replacement. Also don't get paid for 2 weeks so no money, but i have a 250 W with a couple replacement bulbs so i was going to throw in one of the replacements. But what i ended up doing is throwing all my plants under the 250 till my 400 gets in... Thanks guys....


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds dangerous my friend. You should always keep an extra bulb handy. You never know when the bulb will blow. Be careful. Lets hope they ship it quickly. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> HICK
> i got super hps from hortilux , u use regular Hps ?? and the same results at end ??


.."MY opinion".. brouli.. the big name bulbs(hortilux, son-agro. ect) are not worth the extra $$ that they usually cost. Do the spec's reveal, tell you, "what" exactly makes it _"SUPER_"??
  I've used both the big brand names and common supply house bulbs, and have experienced, noticed "0" difference.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy you get my award for the worst poll qestion ive ever seen on Marijuana Passion. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godtea (Apr 26, 2008)

Go to a profesional  electrical supply house ( where electricians go to get supplies) and buy it there.  
You won't find it cheaper ,and you'll have it today


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:


im suprised its even firing up. but if it is its not good. if you dont have the moola for a 400w grow bulb witch can get pricey just get a home depot cheapy around 20$ compared to 3-4 times that cost. ive used them and realy dont notice a difference ive used 
sunleaves optilume 600w hps=75$
eye hortilux 600w hps=119$
hilux grow 600w hps=101$
home depot cheapy 15-30$ and they work just as well as the others ive tried


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .."MY opinion".. brouli.. the big name bulbs(hortilux, son-agro. ect) are not worth the extra $$ that they usually cost. Do the spec's reveal, tell you, "what" exactly makes it _"SUPER_"??
> I've used both the big brand names and common supply house bulbs, and have experienced, noticed "0" difference.


 
Yes You Are 100% correct....No Big Difference At All....The Only Thing I Observed is that alot of those expensive bulbs like son-agro 400w bulb have an extra 30w of the blue spectrum.... when flowering.....those expensive bulbs make the plant also grow a little larger because of the blue spectrum when the plant solely should concentrate on Mass production....jus my thoughts...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks Hick like always


----------

